# reloaction service Crown Singapore



## robert_sydney (Feb 28, 2013)

we recently reloacted with Crown Singapore and it has been the worst move we have been thru. The packing in Singapore was done very sloppy, everytime you left a packer unattended they just quickly filled a box and taped it, when unpacking we found clothes trown into boxes, leather jackets packed without paper, files dumped into boxes. Draws were not even unpacked, the crew just put a piece of packing paper on top and wrapped the complete cabinets.
Specific instructions to pack precious pieces and equipment were ignored and when our cargo arrived we noticed that the packers had gone thru our private possesions , we can only assume they were looking for valuables.
Our compliants to Crown Singapore have been without any response except that we can claim with the insurance, seems Crown does not want to take any responsibility nor actions.
Has anyone similar experiences with Crown Singapore?


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Extremely unprofessional


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

go to CASE !!!! ask them for a refund than you claim from insurance .. btw, Insurance claims here are processed pretty fast anyway


----------



## allen.brown1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh that is a really bad experience... I had to use relocation services and the company was good. Interem . Packing was the best part, i was surprised that my wife was not complaining (for the 1st time in her life... ) LoL..


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Graybar Logistics moved several of my friends to various locations. They were so bad, that I told my employer I would move myself to Singapore at my own expense. If I ever move back, I will pay for it myself. The moving companies make the process to painful.


----------

